# burstner i542 elegance help!



## 112613 (May 25, 2008)

Hi, just brought a burstner i 542 elegance LHD,all the owner manuals are printed in german. Does anyone know where we can get English version? Also has anyone had any success using the satellite tv dish ?
Many thanks, micknmandy


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

*Burstner manual*

sorry our last post was meant to reply to yours but I hit the wrong button!

Hi there

I know you posted this message a while ago and you may have alrady solved the problem. 
If not, we have a Burstner 710i and the manual is printed in all europen languages. A section on each. 
The English section is somewhere in the middle. 
If you still have a problem and the english is not there you should contact Steve Phillips at Burstenr on [email protected]

See out other posts on our Burstner 710i it has been nothing but trouble from day one. 
Please let us know how yours is going. 
Good luck.


----------

